# Lion just swallowed a 4 inch bully stick, now I am worried.



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He was chewing away on the end of it and it was starting to get small, so I went to take it away. He got possessive and swallowed it, I saw him gag for a second and so I tried to pull out the end sticking out.. But then he just swallowed it whole. I know they are supposed to be digestible, but I am worried that 
A) he will vomit it back up and the solid chunk will get stuck in his throat

B) he will get a blockage since it was a pretty good size piece. I fed him right away to get his stomach acid working and hopefully digest it quickly. I'm just so worried.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How's he acting Missy? Is he pacing or seem uncomfortable at all?

We've had a few of these scenarios, and the pups were always ok.
But I would still keep a close eye on him.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He seems ok now, but it was only 30 minutes or so since he swallowed it. I am going to keep a close eye on him.. Luckily we have an emergency vet close by if needed. Lesson learned though, I am not giving him any more small bully sticks. Only the giant ones.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor lion! tell him its for chewing not swallowing whole. lol he lives up to his name :lol:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully Lion is OK. Next time, when you have to take something away--try the trade game. Get something really good---chicken/liversausage etc. Show it to him, and toss a tiny amount near him, but far enough for him to have to get up. As he is going for the treat, toss another a little further away. Hopefully he will leave his 'stick' and you can pick it up. Now with mine, I can just walk up and take it away. I started out like this though.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have tried the trade thing with him.. Doesn't work. In fact that's why he swallowed it, I set a piece of cheese in front of him to take away the bully stick and he tried to fit both in his mouth at the same time. It unfortunately doesn't work with dogs that are really possessive. From now on he just won't get the small bully sticks.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh noo, hope everything will be fine. 
You should train to trade treats with him so next time you can actually trade it withouth him trying to swallow it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope things are still going well with him, he really should be fine. Some of mine swallow chicken necks whole; granted they're raw so the only reason I'd worry about digestive issues is because bully sticks are processed and dried. Just keep an eye on him and monitor his food and water intake, as that'll be your first sign if he can't keep things down.

As far as training, if the trade thing doesn't work with him, I would just keep emphasizing the "Leave it" or "Drop It" command. I've known a few stubborn very possessive dogs and teaching them "Drop it" can be one of the most helpful things to learn. It's not so much a big deal with dog treats or food, but if a possessive dog gets ahold of something he shouldn't (saw a St Bernard who swallowed a spoon last night on "My Dog Ate What?" for example) it could cause problems if they end up swallowing an object or toy. The idea with the trade concept is that you don't give the dog the treat (cheese in your case) until it has released the other one, basically making the trade on your terms. That way, he shouldn't ever have the opportunity to try taking both. Good luck!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He has only pooped once since eating the bully stick. I am still keeping a close eye on him, because normally he goes 2-3 times per day. Let's hope it is just taking a while to digest and isn't stuck somewhere


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger has done this before and he was ok. He didn't poop for I think maybe 2 days...so I just adjusted his food so he wasn't getting all backed up. I was totally freaked out by it. He too horks things down like there is no tomorrow and so I have to keep things picked up at all times or crate him when I can't watch him.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

There's a good chance that he will digest the bully stick just fine. I know bully sticks get really soft when wet. Lots of good thoughts to little Lion!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure if it helps but Max once ate a small piece of plastic that my hubby had cut off some speaker wire and we went to vets and they advised us to feed him bland food with crushed up bran flakes to help it pass through. We were checking his poos as we were worried it might cause a blockage and it took 48 hours for it to come out. 

Maybe if Lion hasn't pooped again by tomorrow then it could be worth calling your vet to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed he will digest it fine though as like Jacqueline said they do go very soft when they are wet. Let us know how he gets on!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He did poop one tiny bit this morning. He didn't seem to have trouble, but I'm still watching him closely.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

How is Lion getting on? Has he pooped since yesterday?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, since last night he has been pooping normal. I think he is fine . Of course now that he is better, Penny is sick. I swear they take turns.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Yep, since last night he has been pooping normal. I think he is fine . Of course now that he is better, Penny is sick. I swear they take turns.


Ahhh yay  Glad to hear he is ok! Typical that Penny is sick now though, hope she is better soon!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad he's doing fine. When I read the title I figured he would be fine. I usually don't freak out over things like this anymore due to past experience and a little research. For instance, Onyx once swallowed a whole pork rib (raw). Of course, I freaked out but the only outcome was a little constipation. There are many people who've told me their dog has done the same and simply digested it, even plastic from raw meat packs. I've realized dogs can handle WAY more than what we give them credit for.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're so glad to hear Lion is okay. Bella, Lina and I send hugs to Lion.


----------

